# The non-Columbus Master XL tubeset



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I haven't seen them in person as of yet, but in a few pictures it seems they stopped the fluting short on the tube ends. Could be an optical illusion of course. It looks quite bad in this pic.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

yes, it's normal to have rounded/oval ends on the tubes. 
the fluted shape is located on the center of the tubes to increase stiffness. 

the lugs are round/oval shaped as well.

on a side note, Rossin's Ghibli uses similar shape as well..


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

The fluting on my early 2000 53cm, extended closer to the lugs on both ends.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I have one of those late model ones, except in Molteni livery. Seems to work okay despite the slight difference in the fluting.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a growing urge to buy me a Master. strong and haunting.

Everytime I have it, I ran to my C50, I ride it and then the urge is soothed

I know I have the perfect bike on the perfect size on the perfect fit and on the perfect build for me... I know I don't need anything else ( in despite of having 4 other colnagos plus others :blush2: )

But then... the haunting comes back... must resist.

Everytime I see Mapei's Master, I am close to the point of falling into temptation.... And more and more I want a brand new one, built on modern components.... just like the OP's ...sigh


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I have a growing urge to buy me a Master. strong and haunting.
> 
> Everytime I have it, I ran to my C50, I ride it and then the urge is soothed
> 
> ...


Sorry to report, but do it fast, if you want a genuine Italian one. The dealer who sold me my Master told me that Colnago is probably, truly going to quit making them pretty soon. And if Colnago does make them again, he'll have them built in Taiwan. Then again, there's no reason not to buy a used one.... They're even prettier, too!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I got an offer on a Master Olympic AD10 in a 56, the frame is in good condition the build is just some centaur 9 speed with triple cranks. the seller is asking $1200 which is a good price, but I will have to buy it just for the frame, and then rebuild it on Record. I don't think I can get even $200 back from that centaur on ebay. it has a set of also disposable wheels, maybe not worth $100 on resale.

I know I should just get it but I am hesitating in paying $900 for a 20yo frame, looks nice on the pictures but probably could have rust and what not under the paint.

It makes more sense try to get a good deal on a new frame, I have seen a new one at $1500 but it was with carbon seatstays ( Master Carbon ) , a new Master in PR99 could be had for $2300.

Those are well, a bit high prices for steel IMHO.

Keep in mind I bought my C-50 brand new including a King headset, Record 11 build and Eurus wheels for $4000, from a Colnago dealer that was going out of business, superb deal that probably would not be possible again.

All my other Colnagos were bought used and I am now on the process of trying to sell them so I can settle on the C50 + a classic bike ( that master would be the one ).

I don't want to keep "buying and collecting" more bikes, mainly because I don't have that much place on the flat to keep a dozen of bikes, so I am on reducing the herd mode. however if I sell at least one of the other Colnagos I will go for the Master.... this saturday a guy is coming to check out the Extreme C and the C40, if he buys any of them I will feel that the a New Master can come home


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Bad Influence!*

I hate to be the guy that says... go for it! The steel one isn't a Master but it's a just as cool (maybe cooler) Tecnos. Best of both worlds. This is an old picture, the C50 is not finished here.
Ride them both... Love them both!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*showing off....a Master 55*

arrived today...steerer cut to the required length, headset installed. 
now..just waiting for the components.

to be continued....


----------



## sapguy (Aug 26, 2009)

every stable ought to have at least on Master and one carbon fibre ... this one is no ordinary Master, it's the special edition 55, really nice to get it bare frame so you can put it together any way that you want, congratulations


----------

